# Will my computer parts fit?



## Niall556 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,
I just bought some new parts for my pc and they wont fit because of the case being too small. I wanted to know will they fit into this case : Envizage E-3391 Black Blue ATX Gaming PC Tower Case on eBay (end time 17-Jan-11 18:39:37 GMT)

These are my specs:
Motherboard - ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe AMD 790FX CrossFire Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, Quad PCI-E MB

Processor - Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz (2 CPUs)

Graphics Card - PNY Nvidia GeForce 9800GT

Primary Hard Drive - 73GB (IDE)
Secondary Hard Drive - 956GB (SATA)

PSU - 500W High Power Plus

2 Disk Drives


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes should not be a problem

but the psu needs to be here or better

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I will echo dai's assessment of the PSU issue. It is not wise to skimp on the most important piece of equipment in your computer.

For overhead and more room to play, think about 650W... The price isn't usually that much higher.


----------



## Niall556 (Dec 27, 2008)

the psu that i currently have was recommended to my by 2 members of staff at pcworld and 3 moderators at another computer tech forum.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's up to you which advice you take

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Niall556 :wave:

Just a word of advice re: PC-World - The staff are good at prices/selling but useless at tech. details. They'll likely try to sell an underpowered PSU so they can charge for repairs to the damaged PC when it blows.

Having an 'over-rated' PSU will be better for your PC as it runs a bit cooler (less heat build-up inside the case) and also quieter :wink:


----------



## Niall556 (Dec 27, 2008)

ive got everything in the case but theres still 1 problem, i dont know where the wires from the case for the power button and leds etc go on my motherboard. Can Anybody Help?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Refer to the motherboard manual, It should have a diagram to install the front panel wires.

See front panel in the manual


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Go here and choose "Downloads" put in your Operating System and you should be able to download the manual:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - ASUS - ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
Asus boards usually have the jumper settings listed right next to the pins on the front right side where they go but you may need a magnifying glass to see them.


----------

